# When to spay?



## Eveningpiper

Ruby will soon be 6 months old which I understand is the time to spay her. I read that it may be a good idea to stretch that out for a few more weeks as long as it happens before the first heat. Do you agree with that advice? If so, how will I know when to book an appointment before her first heat without having her heat surprise me?


----------



## krandall

There's actually mounting evidence that there are many benefits to waiting until the dog is fully mature before spay/neuter. Do your research and talk to your vet.


----------



## davetgabby

after reading dozens of articles on this , I have determined that there is no one answer. Neutering your dog is a crapshoot as far as the pros and cons. Here's a good article http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf


----------



## krandall

davetgabby said:


> after reading dozens of articles on this , I have determined that there is no one answer. Neutering your dog is a crapshoot as far as the pros and cons. Here's a good article http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf


I think the answers are much less clear on small breeds than on large breeds. I also think that the benefits on bones, joints, etc., are probably not very important for the average pet dogs.


----------



## Dee Dee

I have done a ton of research on this also and agree with everything that has been said. The studies have been done on large dogs, goldens, rotties, vizsla's which have different health concerns than our little guys. So no one really knows at this point anyway, the answer to what is best for every dog.

I have talked to several vets and our holistic vet that I really respect and all but one have said to spay Sophie after her first season but before her 2nd. If you wait until after first season the risk of mammary cancer some day goes up a little but also most likely gives other health benefits she wouldn't have otherwise. Mammary cancer risk goes up even more after 2nd season so by spaying between 1st and 2nd the hope is to still have protection from mammory cancer but also get some benefits from hormones etc she went through with her first season. If I had a big dog I'd probably wait until after 2nd season. 

The study suggests waiting until their growth plates are closed which can vary with dog breeds. The only way to know for sure they are fully closed is with an xray. My Sophie is 11 months old now and just finished her first season recently. My plan is to take her in next month for an app't to talk about it and will probably have her spayed in the next 2 months or so. I am having it done laproscopically as it's a faster recover, less pain, less chance for infection MORE money LOL. But also more peace of mind for me.

In Europe they often don't spay or neuter at all. Their dogs are purported to live longer and be healthier. But I've asked a couple of doggie friends that live over there and they say they haven't seen any big health differences between their dogs and ours that are spayed and neutered. So who knows.

Enough to drive you bonky!

Oh also you need to wait about 2 months after heat cycle is over, to have them spayed. Otherwise risk of bleeding.


----------



## Eveningpiper

Thank you for the thoughtful replies. I will take your advice under consideration.


----------



## krandall

Eveningpiper said:


> Thank you for the thoughtful replies. I will take your advice under consideration.


I think the bottom line is, you used to be looked at as a pariah if you didn't spay/neuter on the DOT of 6 months. Nowadays, people are a lot more thoughtful about it, especially if the owners can and will make sure to avoid unwanted pregnancies. So do your homework, then do what feels best for your dog and you. The answer is going to differ from one dog to another and one owner to another.


----------



## HanSolo

I still remember that moment when I got Chewie back from the clinic after the surgery..
It's hard to describe that feeling, it was really emotional and I was very depressed for awhile. 

I mean, what have I done?! I just went by the book and people recommended me to it so I did..
Surely spaying/neutering can be beneficial to the dog if all these researches are true. 
But what saddens me the most is that Chewie will miss out on the experience of being a mother. Like I will never get a chance to live with Chewie and her puppies now.  
If I can turn back time, I would not spay my dog! But, that's just me. 

I spayed her when she was 6 month. She recovered next day and is healthier than ever.


----------



## MarinaGirl

I don't work/stay at home so it wasn't feasible for me to let Emmie go through a heat cycle as I couldn't guarantee she would be away from all (male) dogs during that period. I had her spayed at 7.5 months and it went well. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## krandall

HanSolo said:


> I still remember that moment when I got Chewie back from the clinic after the surgery..
> It's hard to describe that feeling, it was really emotional and I was very depressed for awhile.
> 
> I mean, what have I done?! I just went by the book and people recommended me to it so I did..
> Surely spaying/neutering can be beneficial to the dog if all these researches are true.
> But what saddens me the most is that Chewie will miss out on the experience of being a mother. Like I will never get a chance to live with Chewie and her puppies now.
> If I can turn back time, I would not spay my dog! But, that's just me.
> 
> I spayed her when she was 6 month. She recovered next day and is healthier than ever.


Not having puppies is the very WORST reason not to spay a dog though. Unless you are willing to do ALL the (expen$ive!) health testing, AND show your dog to her championship, AND do a tremendous amount of research on appropriate bloodlines that will cross well with your girl, AND spend $2,000 or more on a stud fee from a health tested, champion sire, AND learn all about whelping and raising puppies (doing it well is NOT easy!) AND take the risk that something will go wrong, threatening the life or your girl as well as all the puppies... breeding your girl is NOT a good idea.

Any of the possible health benefits of delayed spay are FAR outweighed by the health RISKS of pregnancy. There is no question about that.


----------



## krandall

MarinaGirl said:


> I don't work/stay at home so it wasn't feasible for me to let Emmie go through a heat cycle as I couldn't guarantee she would be away from all (male) dogs during that period. I had her spayed at 7.5 months and it went well. Good luck with your decision.


Which is an excellent reason to spay when you did. I think that's the point. People have to look at the whole picture for themselves and their dog.


----------



## Dee Dee

Ditto what Karen said about breeding, to do it right you have to do a ton of research, learning, money, heath testing etc...with over a million dogs being euthanized each year due to not enough homes, we don't need more dogs in the world, but we do need healthier ones and that is a daunting task even for the expert who have studied and done everything right. I would also not breed my dog because I would never take the chance something would go wrong and she could die giving birth, and at best it looks like a terribly painful thing for them to go through. Plus I would keep all the puppies and I really only want one dog


----------



## krandall

Dee Dee said:


> Plus I would keep all the puppies and I really only want one dog


ound:


----------



## Nicm

Heidi was 7 months old on Monday 1/11/16 she was spayed today,she is fine, her big sister I think was 7 months old as well. Good luck do what is best for you and your family.

Nic Darla & Heidi


----------



## bmshoaf

*To Spay before first heat or Not to Spay until after!*

Bailey is 11 months old. My preference is that she not have her first season. With my first dog, a Brittany Spaniel, I waited to have her spayed and a neighborhood marauder jumped our six foot high fence and impregnated her. She not only had to be spayed but also had to have the pregnancy terminated. Our Brittany lived to be 16 1/2 years, but I never want to put another canine child through that again. Calling my vet tomorrow!


----------



## krandall

bmshoaf said:


> Bailey is 11 months old. My preference is that she not have her first season. With my first dog, a Brittany Spaniel, I waited to have her spayed and a neighborhood marauder jumped our six foot high fence and impregnated her. She not only had to be spayed but also had to have the pregnancy terminated. Our Brittany lived to be 16 1/2 years, but I never want to put another canine child through that again. Calling my vet tomorrow!


Yeah, 11 months is REALLY pushing it if you are trying to avoid first heat.

Also remember it's a little different with a Havanese or other small breed dog... I hope she is never out in the yard unsupervised, whether she's in heat or not. It could be a coyote that comes over the fence rather than a male dog, and that would be the end of her.

Because of the need for closer supervision, there is usually LESS chance of them getting pregnant, unless there is an intact male living in the hose with them.


----------



## bmshoaf

Never fear, Bailey is never in our yard unsupervised. Coyotes are the least of our worries. We have bald eagles, bear, cougars, etc. BTW, thanks to your comment, I am making an appointment tomorrow to have her spayed.


----------



## Dee Dee

Good luck tomorrow! I'm sure Bailey will do great.


----------

